# YouTube



## KPOACAH (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello, today i make my youtube channel and i'm uploading new video every week. Soo please check it out and if you like it subscribe!
my video:


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 3, 2020)

You should put this in the new YouTubers thread rather than the software area, I also recommend just creating a thread for your channel and posting all your videos on that. Hope this helped


----------



## KPOACAH (Jun 3, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> You should put this in the new YouTubers thread rather than the software area, I also recommend just creating a thread for your channel and posting all your videos on that. Hope this helped


i didn't see youtubers thread, so thanks


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 3, 2020)

KPOACAH said:


> Thanks


Np


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 3, 2020)

Great video!
Most people on the forum speak English, but I'm sure someone else speaks Bulgarian (?).

You can add a link to your channel in the new youtubers thread here:








[Discussion] Cubing YouTube Channels


Hi everyone, I have a random cubing channel with no upload schedule. Please check it out and maybe subscribe https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtd7XTU4RxmKePCjR2B5yxA




www.speedsolving.com


----------

